# Stupid Mommy moment.... I think Grace swallowed...



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

a water bottle cap.... chewed.

Ugh!

She's going to be the death of me, I tell you! :smpullhair:

I was taking a bath, put Grace in her little dog bed in the bathroom, but kept the door open so she could get water (bath is attached to my room).

I dropped a water bottle cap (small one - 1 inch diameter and about 1/4 inch tall).... 100% positive I dropped it, saw it roll to about the middle of the floor.

Grace was sleeping. I was washing my hair, and when I looked back over the cap was gone... so was Grace.

I called her, no Grace. Rinsed the soap out, while getting out (2 minutes?) and she came back in licking her lips! I picked her up, she hadn't been drinking water, and I didn't leave any food out for her.

Searched everywhere for this little cap and it is no where. No where.

I've shaken blankets, looked on the table, on shelves (maybe she tossed it up playing), shaken all the clothes in my laundry basket... no where.

She won't eat food I give her but she will eat plastic. :smilie_tischkante:
It's like Lisi and the hair tie de ja vu 

What do I do here?

Probably going to call the vet in the AM.... but how serious is this?

Seriously this girl is going to give me grey hair!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully she just hid it in a really hard to find place...I'd think if she swallowed it, she'd be choking, but don't take chances...get her checked, it might not come out as easily as it went in..... Keep us posted... well if she's eating plastic, she's starting to feel better... Lil Bugger!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm still looking... But my room isn't that big, and she has one of those looks on her face... like she knows she did something naughty.



Well, we might be doing xrays tomorrow! Yippee! 

Stinker.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She ate it. I know she ate it. I can't find it anywhere.She isn't a good hider. She hides things in her beds... I've looked... No where. She had it a total of about 4 minutes... I don't know when she grabbed it. Stinker is so quiet with her feet bandaged 

 Oh this sucks.

There's nothing I can give her is there?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just get her to eat and move around so it will pass. Is it a tiny cap?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It could be along the wall in a corner, near the base of a toilet or vanity base board...hard to say... Maybe go along with a sweeper, you never know, you might find it... I've done that before,I had one of my fluffs get into a small baggie I had a micro SD card about the size of a pinky nail, for a phone, looked and looked, couldnt' find it, turned up in a dark corner under the ledge of my kitchen cabinet...swore I looked but there it was...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah... it's not in there.

I will look again in the morning.

It's the cap on a 16 oz water bottle... It's my fault. She is bored, I should have grabbed it when it fell. Sigh.

Will call the vet first thing in the morning. We see them Thursday. Will see what they say tomorrow morning. Pretty sure she ate it.... they may say to wait until she shows signs?

Sigh.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Tori,You Dear Thing. Tori Dont You Think She would Have Chocked On That And It Would Not Go Down As Small As She Is? Keep Looking.*
*Yogi Ate A Eyeball Off A Teddy Bear--I All most died,Dr Said Oh He Will Pooh it out. well No Eyeball in any pooh. 4 days Later--Lord And Behold She threw up in the middle of the night--as iam cleaning it up--THE EYEBALL!!!*

*Can You Make Her Throw up? Maybe That Might Help.*
*Well More Prayers for you Both. NICKEE IN pA**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Nickee...

Grace has sharp teeth ... poodle teeth. She chews fast when she wants to. I know she knew she shouldn't have it... so she probably ran off and quickly chewed it... they are really thin (darn eco-friendly caps).... so wouldn't take much for her to chew it enough.

I think her lip licking was the last swallow. I'm still looking! Gah. Will probably be up all night tearing my room apart looking.

I'm really praying for her to throw it up but I doubt that would happen.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh my...I didn't think our smal fluffies can actually chow down on a 16oz bottle cap! It is always a suprise and new thing to learn here. I'll be keeping an eye out for small object lying around in case Biscuit too has the urges. 

Tori, I'm sure you're worry sick here and I hope that the xray will come back negative. Or if she did swallow the botle caps, maybe the Vet has some idea on how to get it out of her system safely. Not to be the idiot for asking this but is there any type of laxitive for dogs that could help Grace to naturally get it out of her system?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Vaseline. Plain ol' vaseline. I had a retriever eat a 4' leash once, called the vet in a panic, and he said just give her a glob of vaseline which she gobbled right down. It made the foreign body slick as a whistle and it passed just fine. It won't hurt anything , it'll just lube things up so that things will slide out more easily.

Hopefully Grace chewed the cap into such small bits before swallowing that it will all pass easily anyway. What is it about Malt young'uns?! Ivy still puts EVERYTHING in her mouth at 6 months of age and I have to watch her like a hawk. Her food she doesn't care much about but anything that is NOT food, YUM YUM!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The caps are thin.... eco-friendly 

She normally does not chew things! But she is bored from being so restricted.

Will hope she didn't eat it, but since I've been searching for hours with no sign.... I just have a bad feeling in my stomach.

Will call the vet in the morning.

This is what I think she swallowed... it's 1 inch, maybe a little over 1 inch, but it's thin... little impish look on her face :innocent:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gracie! ::shaking head:: she must be channeling Lisi's energy! I hope she either didn't swallow it or chewed it up enough so it will pass. It may not show up in an X-ray since if it's radiolucent material. I hope that she will eat and poo just fine... On poop alert for Gracie now...


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tori--So sorry your worried!! All the items Sammie has gotten hold of over past 3 yrs (can't rem what?) but they were SO CHEWED on normally flattened out or in many tiny peices. There is strong possibility she so destroyed it you can't see the tiny peices on floor or bed. I don't think she would swallow it whole, on purpose the way they like to chew on stuff. Isn't Grace bigger (?) if she swallowed any of it, I bet it passes. 
There is always poss she accidently swallowed it whole, but I think she would have gagged if so could you hear her or not?? She didn't have it very long so she have to be working pretty fast. 

Sammie got a plastic tag once I cut from a shirt and he ate it and within min he threw it up. So I hope she either destroyed the cap or its in peices on floor or bed. Wouldnt she vomit if she swallowed it whole (?) I'm not sure of ingestiine size but I know your worried, I would be too. 
I ones I rem that we had like these type threads here over yrs and all turned out fine. Some were sick non eating for few days and had X-rays. I don't think any X-rays showed what any of them ate. I guess depends on her size. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, just reading this. Why do they eat the craziest stuff. Hoping Grace is feeling ok and it will just pass through her. Let us know how she is......and you. : )


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! Why why why??? Do they insist on worrying us to death!! Mine have gotten a hold of twistie ties, and tags and you name it. Dewey recently pulled a whole loaf of bread from the bread drawer, that wasn't shut all the way! Hopefully you either find the cap or it passes.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Havent you found any tiny pieces of plastic either??
Mine like to chew plastic caps, I let them for like 3 min (always under my supervision). They're very hard to swallow in my opinion, but over here we dont have those eco friendly caps. maybe she just tear the cap to little pieces 

Look, try to relax a bit. Maybe she didnt ate it, I know you cant find it, but I'll tell you a story that happened with my baby girl Sagirah: she's sooo small she couldnt reach her bowl, so we build her a tiny stair for her to be able to eat out of the bowl. One night I caught her chewing the stair, and honestly I was so tired I didnt got up to make her stop. Next morning I realized the chewed stair and a missing tiny nail!! YES!! I was freaking out. Like you, I searched the entire room, then the house (although she didnt had access to other parts of the house) and nothing!! I started to call vets inmediatly, and to resume the story a bit, took her for an xray amd guess what: nothing!!

I was 100% she ate that tiny nail, cause I couldnt find it anywhere. But, thank God she didnt. Maybe this happened to Grace too, maybe she just hide it very very well and wants to worry mommy to have a little fun  

I encourage you to take an xray tought, just for your peacefulness. 

Keep us posted  and good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Good Morning,And I Hope It Is For You And Gracie.*
*Checking Back In To See If There Is A Good Outcome Yet.*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Awwww Gracie is doing what baby is meant to do!! *getting on mom's last nerve AND look at mummy all innocent*,, "whut di I do mummy?? "

 

LOL I am guilty as charged as Ein gets to get away with just about anything around home. My brother(who also has maltese) told me to cherish their puppyhoodnessarty:artytimehmmm is that even a word??) as they pass by all soo quick:wub::wub: LOL I am sure Gracie loves you, but she also loves to be a baby as well, and can't resist looking at that lovely tiny toy on the floor!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Awww... I am just sitting here, and cannot stop saying Awwwwww Gracie!!!
:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Normally I wouldn't worry... She is a thief but normally she just runs and hides the treasure in her bed, and later we collect them. The only thing she's ever destroyed have been tissues.

But she is bored... insanely bored from having to be quiet from her surgery.

My mom did a look this morning for me... Nothing. She said she stopped Grace from chewing a soft plastic duck (nephew's) earlier and she was actually destroying it - pieces off of it. She thinks she swallowed one or two tiny pieces, but not big enough to worry about.

It's like she's chewing her foot frustrations LOL

She has nylabones out but isn't touching them. Wants "things".... Sigh.

I do think she swallowed it. I know she did not swallow it whole (it's too large). But I don't think she had time to chew it into tiny pieces.

I didn't give her the pain med last night. Worried it will mask any symptoms. So I'm waiting.... will call the vet first thing.

Since I didn't see her eat it... so I don't know for sure (just a gut feeling) I have a feeling they will tell me to wait - what to watch for - and we will see them tomorrow afternoon. I may try to get an earlier appointment.

She didn't sleep well (no meds). I didn't sleep well... worried, kept checking if she was breathing. 

I told her I'm going to FedEx her to one of her SM Aunties.....


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> The caps are thin.... eco-friendly
> 
> She normally does not chew things! But she is bored from being so restricted.
> 
> ...


I really hope you come across it and she hasn't swallowed it. What are they like? Always up to something! But look at that wee face


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Please send her to me.....I'll pay the shipping. : )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay Gracie.... You're goin' to NY!



I do love my little bug.

But we were just getting to be done with all the surgery junk and now this 

And Marisa says it is too clear to show up on xrays??? :huh:

Of course Grace would swallow something like that! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know it's strange what they pick up and chew. Zoe has done some silly things herself. A couple of days ago she ripped a hard piece of clear plastic off of a package....it was a tiny piece but she swallowed it....so i was on poop patrol all day. 

I am sure Grace will be just fine.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Barbara 

I have the ER vets in my phone and GPS just in case  ..... 

Grace is my humbling dog... that's for sure! Keeps me on my toes!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Gracie keeps you on your toes that is for sure.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, we have an appointment for 11am. They had one at 9am but I'm not ready and it takes about an hour to get there this time of day. So I cancelled my massage (pain management) and will be taking my little imp to the vet 

Silly girl! She just wants her stitches out a day early!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh no, Tori. I'm sorry to hear this. You're taking this so well. Stuff like this frustrates me because I have no control over it. But I guess that's when you relax and wait it out instead of being frustrated. 

I too tell Gustave he will be returned to his breeder(it's in our contract, he can't go anywhere else but to her if we can't keep him) when he does something similar. He seems unfazed, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hope everything goes well with little grace  hoping too there're no rests o that cap on her tummy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tori, I am glad you have an appointment for this morning. Even if Grace did chew the cap into small pieces ... I would be concerned about sharp edges. I'm looking at the thin cap on my Deer Park water bottle and it does have sharp edges where you twist it to unseal the cap from the bottle. 

I am sure Grace will be okay ... but, better to have it checked out as you are doing.

Love and hugs to both you and Grace.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone.... She pooped her orange sweet potato. It was the last thing she ate 2. Hrs before the cap.

Hope it is still in her stomach to be honest. Like Marie I am worried about chewed edges. 

She is refusing food and water but unfortunately not a red flag for Grace.

Will update after vet. 

Prayers please lol


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending prayers.....please let us know what happens.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking of Grace.... I'm glad she pooped though! Keep us posted


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Talk to your vet, but you might want to give her some hydrogen peroxide. We did that with Lucky, when we thought he ate a plastic tag. I gave it to him and we sat in the shower waiting for him to empty his stomach. It turned out to be a piece of paper and not a plastic tag. Good luck


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ok Grace One More Poop Will Do It. Praying For It To Come Out Little One.*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Well.... Grace is officially a cat. Not a dog. Not a fluff. A cat.

Since she chewed it he is comfortable waiting a few days. But she gets to have kitty hairball medicine.....



Good news is her stitches were removed and the tech said it is one of the best heal jobs she's ever seen with dew claws and said its all because I changed them daily. Even the vet said they looked great :chili:

So now we start the poop patrol....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Well.... Grace is officially a cat. Not a dog. Not a fluff. A cat.
> 
> Since she chewed it he is comfortable waiting a few days. But she gets to have kitty hairball medicine.....
> 
> ...


:Waiting:olice:olice:opcorn: great job on the wound dressing changes! I have a feeling that Grace will do fine . Poop patrol in action!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Grace is healing so well....that's what happens when you have the best 24 hour nurse for a Mommy. 

Well poop patrol isn't fun but hopefully you will discover the eaten bottle cap. :huh: I can't imagine how she managed to chew it up and swallow it. :w00t:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Grace you have to quit scaring your Mommy. Now we have a bunch of Aunties sitting around waiting for news on poop.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on progress of poop patrol.. Not fun I had to wait for a ring to pass through my mom's Boston Terrier...not fun!
She lost the ring but kids got stuck on poop patrol...
It passed and we called it her million dollar poo!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The vet doesn't think it will pass for a day or two, so poop patrol can stand down for now 

He also said that he has a lot of cats come in after eating those eco-friendly caps (more proof Gracie really is a cat... :smilie_tischkante ... so he has a good feeling the hairball meds will work and she will pass it.

But will keep you all updated


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Normally I wouldn't worry... She is a thief but normally she just runs and hides the treasure in her bed, and later we collect them. The only thing she's ever destroyed have been tissues.
> 
> But she is bored... insanely bored from having to be quiet from her surgery.
> 
> ...


Even if she needs a break for a week or two, Sophie would love a play date!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh - I missed this yesterday. I think I'm glad I did or would have worried all night. I can't believe that she ate the cap. :w00t: It might also be hard to find it in the poop since it's clear. 
So if she's coming to Barbara's in NY I'll take her for a few weeks. :innocent:


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> The vet doesn't think it will pass for a day or two, so poop patrol can stand down for now
> 
> He also said that he has a lot of cats come in after eating those eco-friendly caps (more proof Gracie really is a cat... :smilie_tischkante ... so he has a good feeling the hairball meds will work and she will pass it.
> 
> But will keep you all updated


:blink::blink::blink::blink:

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Cat comment totally got me!! and also trying to picture you waiting by Gracie's every move when she is sniffing (to see if she will go potty) lol!!!!!!!!
ehem. I realize that this is NOT a laughing matter*composing myself*

I have a cat, and know what you mean by chewing up everything they see(esp small round bottle caps, they love those)
Also this reminded me of Ein one day he went potty, and all of sudden he came racing in 'funny' manner- turns out he ate my hair- and I have a long hair-, and it pas passed his bowel half way out, and half way still *in*. omg..... I scooped him up, and pulled out the remaining hair that had the piece of poop attached to it...!!! 

Yeap... hair, plastic cap, if they are small enough, I am sure it will pass.. but never know though! lol I guess you still gotta *poop Patrol*!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

*ahem* sorry, I mean, seriously, this is a serious issue, and I hope it safely passes through Gracie... :blush:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish some of you were closer so she could go to an Auntie's  But I'd probably only last a few hours LOL

After her bath she definitely looks like she is feeling better. For a pup who is used to 3 baths a week it was hard to go 9 days without one.

She ate some mashed beans and squash. So good high fiber foods. Will wait for her usual night time poop. See if anything comes out 

That or any symptoms showing a blockage.... 

But yes... very cat like LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll be here on virtual poop patrol praying everything "comes out" ok.:Waiting:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Tori!
I am not usually on SM on Wednesdays so just now reading this. I feel your pain.

It can take some time for certain things to "emerge" so do be patient. I know from our Bitzi (she almost didn't make it w/ER surgery & a rubber bunger). It took some weeks to "not" pass. But I could tell something was wrong w/her. I took her to the vet about 5 times & he thought I was crazy, but in the end he knew he should have listened closer. I have to say that I helped him recognize that! 
We are still watching for Lisi's pink scrunchie---no where to be found here but we did find her w/a black one this week! They never learn!
The hairball meds & vaseline apparently both do the same trick. On the other hand watch for projectile vomiting. So far we are in the clear on all fronts, but we did not give any medications, vaseline, etc. Apparently that only is a good idea if it has only been an hour since the item was consumed. I will be here too on patrol.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just read this post on the update now. I am glad that the vet believes that she will pass it out on her own. Hope all is well....................  Little Miss Gracie tsk tsk tsk what a cutie pie she is


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So she pooped this morning... no plastic.

But he said it is also flat - not solid - so he doesn't think it will prevent her from pooping/food passing unless a piece is big enough to get stuck.

Like Sandi said - it will take awhile. But she at least pooped.

She's quiet and wanting to be held a lot but that could also be her feet are still sore (she is picking up the left one quite often).... 

So still watching and waiting LOL .... I still have the ER vets in my phone... because something tells me if it's going to go wrong she will wait until the weekend


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> So she pooped this morning... no plastic.
> 
> But he said it is also flat - not solid - so he doesn't think it will prevent her from pooping/food passing unless a piece is big enough to get stuck.
> 
> ...


 
Isn't that always when things happen.....either on the weekend or late at night. :w00t: Hopefully all will be quiet for you and Grace. 

I just wish her little feet would feel better and she can be herself again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, the week-end or night is to be expected. Bitzi presented around 4:00 AM w/her bloody vomiting. This was not met w/loud applause but the vet had it coming---he was certain there was nothing wrong w/her! 

Poop patrol will be vigilant over the wkend. Hopefully she made the pieces tiny! 
Oh dear Gracie, you are a force, a sweet force, with whom to be reckoned!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Still waiting... hopefully tonight.

She's eating and not vomiting, so that is always good news.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Those darn plastic bottle caps! 

I swear I've spent so much money on toys and stuffed animals for Maddie and all she wants is bizarre things.

Some how Maddie got a ketchup packet today and was chewing on that. Thankfully she didn't get it open because she was on my WHITE carpet.

I hope she starts feeling better soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Any thing new passing through yet? Checking to see if Gracie gave up the "cap" yet?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

sweet Tori ,

Its not easy to worry about our little ones just saw this praying Gracie poops all plastic today love you

Anna oxoxxoxoxo


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also checking for updates. Any good news yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine were naughty today , got into the cupboard and chewed a steel wool pad and a sponge. Forgot to put the lid on the container so they got into them. So on poop patrol myself. I think most of the steel wool ended up tangled in Amber's ears. Dogs... The cause of grey hairs. We fed them again and gave th plenty of water and played with them to increase motility. Should get them to poo and get things moving faster. Tons of toys and cheweys no.... They gotta eat steel wool and sponges. Probably smelled food I use them to scrub dishes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

These little rascals seem to want to keep us hopping! Any Gracie news? How about you Michelle?
Oh Weh, guess I'll just hang out & wait, wait, wait.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Checking in to see if there is any progress yet?? Come On Gracie.we are all waiting. Tori I Got this From Marti, For Yogi I Love It.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting: :tumbleweed: :Waiting:

olice:olice:olice:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We are waiting.... and sadly will be waiting until tomorrow I think.

It's raining today. Grace will not poop when it's raining, she will only pee inside on pads.

She's been pooping okay... a little big of plastic came out in one. So thinking the other piece/s might be somewhat bigger.

I had an odd thought of what if it never comes out? :huh: .... What if it isn't large enough to cause problems (block things) but it's too big or stuck somewhere and just says?

I know this is gross but I've heard stories of people having colonics and things they swallowed as children being discovered LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh dear. . . maybe the still-missing pink scrunchie will surface there????????? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Sound like some better news there*

I've been worry and thinking about the bottle cap and I'm glad to hear that small pieces are coming. I know you're probably worrying silly wondering if there are any bigger pieces that might never come out. This is one of the worse feeling but I'm hopeful that maybe Grace did chew most of the cap into small pieces or her stomach acid (is there such a thing? ) could possibly help to dissolve and break down the material. I'll be praying for better news. Hang in there Mommy!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Vinh and Sandi...

She isn't eating at all today  Have tried everything... even the "not so good for her" things that usually get at least a few licks. But she isn't wanting anything and her belly is making squeaky noises.

could be she needs to poop but like I said - she won't while it is raining 

I'll probably give her another day. keeping close eye on her.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh no, poor baby. I hope it stops raining soon so she can go out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Rain Rain Go Away Come Again Another Day!!! So Gracie will poop!!! Praying that is does!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, I am glad to hear that Grace passed a piece of plastic and sad she doesn't feel well enough to eat. Zoe's belly makes those noises occasionally and she won't eat either (she has collitis) so I am sure that when Grace feels better she will eat. Praying that the plastic just continues to pass easily. 

Hugs to you and the fluffs.


----------



## <3Mia (Nov 14, 2012)

I know how you feel, Mia will anything, esp things she shouldn't. Sometimes I wonder how we will survive puppyhood, sigh. Goodluck to you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Tori i dont like to see you worrying i Pray Gracie poops it all out !!!!!!! and you can relax i know the feeling all to well anxiety love you Tori xoxoox


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Gee,Tori A Little news i see. I Know its not what you wanted.*
*Kiss Gracie for us,And Give Gus A Big Hug. Nickee & Yogi in Pa**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not worrying too much... because Grace does this. She doesn't eat some days.... But it's hard to know if she is just having one of those days or if it's the plastic... Sigh.

Tried leaving her legs unbandaged today but she keeps picking the left one up... so bandaged them again and she is walking on both legs now.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Thanks Vinh and Sandi...
> 
> She isn't eating at all today  Have tried everything... even the "not so good for her" things that usually get at least a few licks. But she isn't wanting anything and her belly is making squeaky noises.
> 
> ...


 
Oh poor Gracie you can't poop in the rain? :blush: So does she do the pooing outside and when it's wet she won't go? That is kind of like Biscuit if we put him on wet grass he won't pee or poop unless it urgent and he can't hold it in any longer. Hopefully this is just mere constipation and not related to the bottle cap incident. Hoping for better news tomororw! Poop patrol is on! :w00t:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, at least she is comfortable when they are bandaged. I cannot wait to see Grace be herself again as I am sure you can't either.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Poop patrol checking in!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

No poop... but she did pee. I made her wear a diaper when I put her out because I wanted to see how much she is peeing... it was small, but took her a long time, so I will try to offer more liquid tomorrow - ice, etc.

She finally ate... I made the famous vegan Mac & Cheeze. I'm exhausted and nauseous from treatment right now but I made her favorite dish...and thankfully she ate it. I think I honestly would have cried if she didn't....

But alas, no poop:tumbleweed:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad to hear she ate. You're such a great mommy, Tori.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy she ate...well it was her favorite. It would be mine too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking on Gracie, hope she poos a cap soon...I know I'm on poo patrol too.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Who on poo patrol has dry weather?

It's raining... again. Big fat drops.... rained most the night. Everything is wet and muddy. She won't even go on the patio. Just runs bag to the mat and waits to be let back inside.

It never rains this much in AZ!

so no poop... She has to poop today. She ate.... so it's gonna have to come out :huh:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> Who on poo patrol has dry weather?
> 
> It's raining... again. Big fat drops.... rained most the night. Everything is wet and muddy. She won't even go on the patio. Just runs bag to the mat and waits to be let back inside.
> 
> ...


Tori ... Have you tried to give her a little bit of canned pumpkin or some fresh date? 

I don't blame her for not wanting to poop outside in the rain ... talk about a muddy mess!! :w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Alright Gracie girl. Get this over with. Momma wants that cap back.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checkin In-Whats Up Gracie? You Can do It. Gus Help Her Out with some good doggie advice. Nickee In Pa**

*Yogi is going out now-buy he will check back later******
*As Soon As He decides which coat to wear.*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's raining a lot here too! Poor Gracie...hopefully the Mac and cheese will make her go soon. Hugs to you and lil grace. I'm glad a piece came out already!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Who on poo patrol has dry weather?
> 
> It's raining... again. Big fat drops.... rained most the night. Everything is wet and muddy. She won't even go on the patio. Just runs bag to the mat and waits to be let back inside.
> 
> ...


While I would love for you to send Gracie over here to poop, I live in Washington, when ISN'T it raining?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL.... 

Yeah, it has stopped raining (for now) but the ground is all soggy.

This girl... I tell ya 

If I could walk her, I bet she'd poop... but with the whole not vaccinated thing... can't do that


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Poop patrol... Thank you, but your services are no longer necessary for Grace.

She finally pooped:good post - perfect

All is well in Gracie world again.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yippee......good girl Gracie!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> Poop patrol... Thank you, but your services are no longer necessary for Grace.
> 
> She finally pooped:good post - perfect
> 
> All is well in Gracie world again.


:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili::cheer:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tori Maybe Gus Did Give Her Some Advise-You Think????*
*Best Thing i heard all day. Nickee in Pa*:cheer: :chili:*


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:smilie_daumenpos:arty:artytime::dothewave::woohoo2::woohoo2::cheer::good post - perfect
I'm glad that Grace pooped!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, glad to hear it, waiting for little blue chunks of sponge and some steel wool... at our house.. Though I've found a lot of it stuck in Amber's ears and some under the foot of the table, so hoping that was all since I didn't find much steel wool off the pad she chewed..


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Poop patrol... Thank you, but your services are no longer necessary for Grace.
> 
> She finally pooped:good post - perfect
> 
> All is well in Gracie world again.


Yay.....although no comments yet I have been following and anxiously awaiting this big event! :chili:

But where is the cap?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Leanne said:


> Yay.....although no comments yet I have been following and anxiously awaiting this big event! :chili:
> 
> But where is the cap?


Yes, did you find the cap?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I found enough of the cap to feel comfortable that if any is still in there, it shouldn't cause problems.

Michelle -- Try some vasaline... The hair ball medicine was flavored vasaline with mineral oil (helped Grace poop)...


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I found enough of the cap to feel comfortable that if any is still in there, it shouldn't cause problems.


Thank goodness!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> I found enough of the cap to feel comfortable that if any is still in there, it shouldn't cause problems.
> 
> Michelle -- Try some vasaline... The hair ball medicine was flavored vasaline with mineral oil (helped Grace poop)...


I'll try that, thanks:thumbsup:


----------

